# Air test on drain system



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

What PSI do you use when pressure testing PVC pipe for an underslab inspection?


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

We do 5 psi


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks. A little better than 10' of head pressure.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

east-indy said:


> What PSI do you use when pressure testing PVC pipe for an underslab inspection?



*East-Indy ... go into search then click on tag search then in the box type 
"testing with air" read eariler posts on the subject !!!*


----------



## bdaltonph (Nov 23, 2014)

5 psi. I have always preferred water for drainage tests. Was told by an inspector once your not supposed to test any plastic pipe with air. So I looked it up in the NSPC and wouldn't you know it He was right. Guys do it all the time though so go figure.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Smoke or peppermint?


----------



## bdaltonph (Nov 23, 2014)

^ That's a trap seal test. Although I have seen smoke tests done on modular homes.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Plumbus said:


> Smoke or peppermint?


In ky minimum pvc test with 5lbs air or 10ft head pressure,but we do use peppermint to find leaks on the rough in and final air test:thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

0 PSIG..... :whistling2:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

east-indy said:


> What PSI do you use when pressure testing PVC pipe for an underslab inspection?


 

since when in indianapolis are you required to do any kind of drain testing??? 

espceially underground slab work???


are you out in shelbyville or something??


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Redwood said:


> 0 PSIG..... :whistling2:


we have a gauge stuck at 5lbs,it wont move no matter what,hate to admit it but it is used sometimes:laughing::laughing::jester:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Redwood said:


> 0 PSIG..... :whistling2:





sparky said:


> we have a gauge stuck at 5lbs,it wont move no matter what,hate to admit it but it is used sometimes:laughing::laughing::jester:


I was serious...
I don't air test plastic pipe...


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> we have a gauge stuck at 5lbs,it wont move no matter what,hate to admit it but it is used sometimes:laughing::laughing::jester:


Lol Now I know why the inspector occasionally walks up and releases a lil air out of my gauge. He's checking to make sure the needle moves. He's seen all the tricks in the toolbox! Lol


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Cajunhiker said:


> Lol Now I know why the inspector occasionally walks up and releases a lil air out of my gauge. He's checking to make sure the needle moves. He's seen all the tricks in the toolbox! Lol


 All my inspectors do that. We only do water tests with 10ft stack and a water bottle stuck in the top


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Pacificpipes said:


> All my inspectors do that. We only do water tests with 10ft stack and a water bottle stuck in the top


What You mean water bottle stuck in top????we just stick a garden hose in top of pipe and filler up to overflowing,inspector comes up and "thumps" the riser to see if full,maybe they need to start using mastermarks pump pliers to whack the pipe:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
http://www.google.com/search?q=dr+s...h=770&ei=loh-VL7PCISnyATLtIHoBg&start=20&sa=N


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

sparky said:


> What You mean water bottle stuck in top????we just stick a garden hose in top of pipe and filler up to overflowing,inspector comes up and "thumps" the riser to see if full,maybe they need to start using mastermarks pump pliers to whack the pipe:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> http://www.google.com/search?q=dr+s...h=770&ei=loh-VL7PCISnyATLtIHoBg&start=20&sa=N


Same here, they just shake the riser.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

CT18 said:


> We do 5 psi


5 psi for 15 min's per UPC anytime the inspector calls for it on possible
cracked or broken pipe,
I had over 160 houses to every time we replaced defective plastic pipe, from the slab up though the 2nd story roof, 1989 though 1998 :thumbup:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I've airtested and water tested pvc pipe. Whatever is convenient.


----------

